
Ask HN: Are voice over artists still in demand? - harshalgajjar
I see that text to speech is becoming better due to deep networks. But what I’m curious about is whether actual human voice demand is still present. Do people still use voice over artists? If so, why?
======
mimixco
Every radio commercial, TV announcement, advertising video, movie, and
animated program uses voice actors. Text to speech isn't good at emotion or
character and those things will always be needed in the creative arts and the
businesses based on them.

